# اكتب مشكله قابلتك فى شغلك وحلها بالشرح



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (18 مايو 2011)

ايه رايكم كل يوم نكتب مشكلة قابلتنا فى شغلنا وحل المشكله ايه بس بالشرح طبعا دا اكيد هيزود خبرتنا كلنا وبالذات الاخوه المهندسين المبتدئين اللى زى حالاتى


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (18 مايو 2011)

كان عندنا مشروع وكان ضمن المشروع pipe line معمول على asme b31.3 المهم المشروع دا كان الانابيب فيه هتتلحم وبعدها يتعمل عليها ut or rt 

لكن كان فيه مشكله إن البايب كانت مصنوعه من p91 وكانت تخانتها 6cm 

تفتكروا يتعمل عليها ايه ut or rt


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (19 مايو 2011)

اولا عشان تعرف تشتغل على أى شئ لازم تعرف ايه هو الشئ دا ولازم نعرف ايه هى p91 ونعرف ازاى 

اولا هنروح لا asme 9 وفى asme 9 هنعرف حاجه إسمها material grouping 

لو دخلت عليه هتلاقى أن فى جروبات مختلفه اول جروب فيهم فى الجدول steel and steel alloys خليك فاكر إن الجروب دا الماتريال اللى فيه واخده رقم إسمه p number والرقم دا من p num 1 إلى p num 11 وهتلاقى كمان أن فى 5b 

تمام كدا 

بعد كدا فى جداول بتشرح كل جروب على حده زى الصورة رقم 1 فى المرفقاات

من الصورة دى هنعرف الp num تبع ال p91 وهنعرف الsa 

من ال p num اللى هو 5b هنعرف إن الp 91 تبع ال steel alloys ومن ال sa هنعرف كل المواصفات الخاصه بال p91 ,هنعرف أزاى نعمل عليها إختبارات والاإختبارات هتتم أزاى كل دا من خلال asme 5


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (21 مايو 2011)

هو فى حد متابع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ


----------



## N-D-T (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة لي 
انا اعمل منذ ثلاث سنوات في مجال تصنيع الغلايات طبقا للأزمي"asme"
بالنسبة للمتاريال 
"P91"
يتم تحديد نسب التصوير طبقا للضغوط و الأقطار ودرجات الحرارة وهذا يرجع الى اللوحة الهندسية "ISO"
ويرجع أيضا الى الكود الذي صممت به هذه اللوحة "DWG Designe"
هذا اطار عام أما فيما يخص الماتريال P91
فهذا الماتريال يتم معاملته معاملة خاصة وذلك نتيجة للمكونات الكيميائية 
والتي لا اريد ان اخوض فيها الان 
المهم انا هذا الماتريال يحتاج قبل لحامه الى عملية تسخين باستخدام
ماكينة معالجة حرارية فهذا الماتريال يتحمل ضغوط عالية جدا
وبالتالي طبقا للكود فانه يتم عمل عليه اختبار "RT or UT " بنسبة 100% 
-----------------------------------------
اما بالنسبة الى السؤال المطروح عن السمك 6 سم
فالافضل ان يستخدم UT
---------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (24 مايو 2011)

أخى بالنسبه للجدول اللى بيحدد نوع الtest المطلوب فى حاجه انا مش فاهمها كلمه nps 1 و nps4 معناها nominal pipe size طب انا الاقى معلومات اكتر فين عنهم


----------



## N-D-T (30 مايو 2011)

ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي قال:


> أخى بالنسبه للجدول اللى بيحدد نوع الtest المطلوب فى حاجه انا مش فاهمها كلمه nps 1 و nps4 معناها nominal pipe size طب انا الاقى معلومات اكتر فين عنهم



السلام عليكم
أخي إليك هذا الملف في المرفقات 
واذا اردت اي استفسار فلا تتردد
اخيك 
n-d-t​


----------



## N-D-T (30 مايو 2011)

وهذا ملف آخر عن 
Nominal Pipe Size NPS


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (2 سبتمبر 2015)

> ايه رايكم كل يوم نكتب مشكلة قابلتنا فى شغلنا وحل المشكله ايه بس بالشرح طبعا دا اكيد هيزود خبرتنا كلنا وبالذات الاخوه المهندسين المبتدئين اللى زى حالاتى





موضوع ممتاز بالفعل وأتمنى ان يلقى التفاعل المثمر كي نستفيد من بعضنا في التعامل مع مشاكل العمل وحلها لأنها -على أحسن تعبير- لن تنتهي..


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (2 سبتمبر 2015)

انا كنت أتصور ان هذا الموضوع في الملتقى العام وليس في هندسة البترول عندما أضفت مشاركتي السابقة على كل لو كان فيه نسخة في الملتقى العام لأن شكل الموضوع يوحي أنه يتعامل مع كل المشاكل في العمل على حد سواء


----------

